# Many general questions: Joining reserves



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

Man my eyes are tired, been reading on these forums for a few hours now trying to answer some of my questions, many were however some weren't, I'm tired so ill try my best to get this out.

I am beginning to understand that, a day for an infantry man (res or reg) is not a really always planned out. So they say whatever pay, 75 bucks per day... if your day is 6 hours, you get 75 bucks, if it is 12 hours, you get ... 75 bucks? is that right? I'm just not getting that.

Another thing is. I have just kind of gotten shafted from my job plans for the summer, i was planning to join reserves after summer, do it on weekends etc, but now i am thinking "can i use this as my summer employment" Its looking unlikely because from what the recruiter told me, the basic training isn't till July 1st, and I'm off school (college) now, so I'm without a job till July.

Second problem is, i have no clue how long basic training is, i heard 14 weeks, i read about something that is 21 days? I'm kinda confused. 
Is it full time, from July first, till end of august? because that will do it for me, 5 or 7 days a week whatever. My parents live in Meaford, so i could go home on the weekends even, i donno. 

If it is shorter, could someone let me know, Also the pay is kind of important, i gotta pay for schooling.
also the education subsidising (sp) thing, where they pay half your tuition, can i get that for my second year of college, that would also help offset the lack of employment for may and June.

So as you can see, the pay thing is kind of important, can someone kinda sum up what id be making doing my basic training this summer with reserves? And how long i would be there for.


Oh one more thing. I am really interested in the reserves have been for quite some time. I am going thru college for police foundations, probably going to go for civ police, but i wouldn't mind doing military police. which is partially why I ant to try out reserves. I hear its a big pain in the butt going from reserves to reg, i assume that is the same for going from reserve infantry, to military police, yes?

Thanks all, I'm sorry if things are unclear i will check in the afternoon to clear anything up with you guys.

Cheers.
Scotty


----------



## swanita (4 May 2005)

Let me try to clear up the pay thing as best as i can...

an example, a parade night is usually around 3 hours long...you'd get half of daily rate (so if it's $75 for a private then half of that would be what you'd get for the parade night)

When you have a training exercise or work a day at your unit helping out (for example) then you'd get the full $75.

(6 hours or less, half of daily rate, more than 6 hours the full rate)

As for BMQ, i believe when you start in july goes till sometime in august & will include the 8 day exercise at the end of august, it's all full time.  Once you've got your trade courses (MOC) the following summer you can either take additional courses, depending what's offered that year, or take a full summer tasking doing various things in various areas, again depending on which one you've signed up for.

I hope this helps you out a bit. Good Luck in the summer

Swanita


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (4 May 2005)

Scottyg said:
			
		

> Another thing is. I have just kind of gotten shafted from my job plans for the summer, i was planning to join reserves after summer, do it on weekends etc, but now i am thinking "can i use this as my summer employment" Its looking unlikely because from what the recruiter told me, the basic training isn't till July 1st, and I'm off school (college) now, so I'm without a job till July.



The faster you join, the faster you can start parading with your unit, even before basic. Now, hopefully you're fairly far along with the process by now, otherwise it'll be a fairly tight squeeze to make it for this summer's basic. 


			
				Scottyg said:
			
		

> Second problem is, i have no clue how long basic training is, i heard 14 weeks, i read about something that is 21 days? I'm kinda confused.
> Is it full time, from July first, till end of august? because that will do it for me, 5 or 7 days a week whatever. My parents live in Meaford, so i could go home on the weekends even, i donno.
> 
> If it is shorter, could someone let me know, Also the pay is kind of important, i gotta pay for schooling.
> ...



You'd be going on both your BMQ and SQ, which are, as far as I know, still 4 weeks each. Afterwards I'm told all Army Reserve units send their troops on Stalwart Guardian (huge week-long ex in Petawawa at the end of August, this is assuming you're from Ontario.)

The cash for education is actually a reimbursement program, so, after the year, you give them your transcripts etc etc and they fork over the money. Not entirely sure if they pay for college though, I'm told it has to be something to do with your trade if its college. University they will cover however. 

As for how much you'll be making, multiply the daily rate by the number of days you'll be there (7 days times 8 weeks should be a start) then subtract taxes. I made over 4 grand on my basic, and this was before the pay raise that was recently implemented. If I'm not mistaken, I think the full day's pay rate for a new private is 80 bucks. 



			
				Scottyg said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing. I am really interested in the reserves have been for quite some time. I am going thru college for police foundations, probably going to go for civ police, but i wouldn't mind doing military police. which is partially why I ant to try out reserves. I hear its a big pain in the butt going from reserves to reg, i assume that is the same for going from reserve infantry, to military police, yes?



I believe it does take some time, but I don't think it takes as long as from reserve to regs, especially if you haven't done your actual Infantry trades course yet (DP1 I believe it's called now.)

Hope that helps somewhat, good luck.


----------



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

Oh awesome responses guys, i think that clears up most of my first questions, going to go talk a recruiter next week once i get my birth certificate. If i can make about 4000 this summer that is fine for me, i can live off that and my parents next school year, plus reserve pay. 

Oh one more question i just thought of.

Once im part of my unit, i know you HAVE to serve like 45 days (think tahts what i read) total in the year, can you serve more than that if you want? i mean is it only one night a week and one weekend a month, or could you choose to go 2 weekends a month kinda thing, ??

Oh and as far as trades go? i woulndt think they would let me take a reserve role in military police eh? what trade would i take then, i hear most people take infantry, cause its ... well the best for reserves. and tahts what i was planning on, but i wouldnt mind learning something else, what else is usually available?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 May 2005)

I had not heard of the 45 day rule. I know that if you want to qualify for the pension though, you have to earn at least $6000 a year. (BMQ/SQ alone is 5400)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (4 May 2005)

Scottyg said:
			
		

> Once im part of my unit, i know you HAVE to serve like 45 days (think tahts what i read) total in the year, can you serve more than that if you want? i mean is it only one night a week and one weekend a month, or could you choose to go 2 weekends a month kinda thing, ??
> 
> i hear most people take infantry, cause its ... well the best for reserves. and tahts what i was planning on, but i wouldnt mind learning something else, what else is usually available?



Of course you can work more, if your unit is planning or involved in more then one ex a month you are highly encouraged to participate. It's all part of training and becoming better at what you do. I usually work at least two weekends a month if not more, considering the various exercises my unit supports. 

As for other trades, there are plenty besides infantry, it all depends on what you want. If you look at the list of addresses of Army Reserve units in this forum, you can see the different types of units (eg. Engineers, Service Bn, all the Infantry ones, yes an MP one as well.) I would suggest you do some more research into each trade before you decide which one is best for you.


----------



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

Well i looked at that list but didnt see any MP ones, especially not in my area, it just says welland and lincoln regiment... so i donno what is even available, ill probably just go infantry though, sounds fun, but if i could MP would be idea for me, being that i want to be a cop and all.

and tahts good to hear that i can do more if i want. 

Has anyone ever tried to do reserves, schooling, and a part time job? id imagine that owuld be pretty tough eh lol, i definitely dont want to, now that i know you can work more than one weekend.

Thanks for all the responses guys, i look forward to becoming part of this community.


----------



## swanita (5 May 2005)

Scottyg said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried to do reserves, schooling, and a part time job? id imagine that owuld be pretty tough eh lol, i definitely dont want to, now that i know you can work more than one weekend.



I had a full time job, went to school part-time & did the reserve thing. Now i have a part-time job, am teaching BMQ that's finishing & even did my DP2A & still in school part-time. It's very doable, but 2332piper is correct that just keeping ear open for small taskings & the like can be enough.


----------



## Hunter911 (10 May 2005)

Hey. I was just wondering whether or not the combat arms units will have their tact vests for BMQ, SQ, and Q3. If anyone could give me a for-sure answer on this it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## swanita (11 May 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Hey. I was just wondering whether or not the combat arms units will have their tact vests for BMQ, SQ, and Q3. If anyone could give me a for-sure answer on this it would be great. Thanks.



My recruits got there vests a couple weeks ago.  I think that most get them at least near the end of BMQ & i'm sure that it'll eventually replace the webbing totally.


----------



## Hunter911 (11 May 2005)

Another quick question if you dont mind ( after getting caught up in the moment at orientation)... Do recruits train with their c7a1's durring BMQ, or do we have to wait until the SQ?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 May 2005)

you'll be qualified on your C7's during BMQ.


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

With all these W5 questions on this thread and others I am getting the feeling that no one likes to be surprised anymore. They just have to know absolutely everything about everything.  When I joined back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, everyday of training was like "wow that is cool" and "I can't wait until tomorrow".  Join the regular or reserve force and take whatever training they give you and live a little.


----------



## Infanteer (11 May 2005)

Thank you, Kincanucks - why do so many people expect us to hold their hands here?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 May 2005)

I have to agree with also, the only thing I knew when I joined up was going to Cornwallis for basic and then Artillery after that. Didn't even have a clue where that would be taking me.........

...and didn't care.


----------



## Zombie (11 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> With all these W5 questions on this thread and others I am getting the feeling that no one likes to be surprised anymore. They just have to know absolutely everything about everything.   When I joined back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, everyday of training was like "wow that is cool" and "I can't wait until tomorrow".   Join the regular or reserve force and take whatever training they give you and live a little.



I agree completely, although it probably has something to do with the waiting part of "hurry up and wait", and the advent of public use of the internet (oh yeah, and the age of the member  :). During the wait times people get too anxious and must fill the time with something and this forum fills that role perfectly. I haven't even applied yet and I find myself having difficulty not thinking about when I'll be able to apply and start BMQ. It becomes worse when you factor in that not only may you not get your first choice of MOC, but may not get in at all. That being said, my focus right now is on getting in. I'm hoping to apply in August and until then all I can really do is learn more, train my ass off and bug you guys for more knowledge!  ;D


----------



## Hunter911 (23 May 2005)

Most of us are still kids. So if we wanna know what to expect goin away for 8 weeks in the summer... is there really a huge problem with that?


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I have to agree with also, the only thing I knew when I joined up was going to Cornwallis for basic and then Artillery after that. Didn't even have a clue where that would be taking me.........
> 
> ...and didn't care.



Heck..my first paycheck took me by surprise !!!  I had never been told , come to think about it i never asked, what the pay was


----------



## JBP (23 May 2005)

I am positive that this website alone is a partial recruiting tool. I believe many people who are interested in the military have trouble finding information about it, or don't feel they recieve enough info from the recruiters to make a solid decision on joining. I was one of those people that said, "I wanna be a soldier", and joined. I was on here before I joined too, and I asked some pretty silly questions also. But I read a lot too. 

People simply find this website an amazing resource of knowledge to arm themselves with before they go to basic, or, before they make the decision to even apply. I find certain "switched on" individuals do like to be as prepared as possible also, which isn't a bad thing.

I am on the side of the mods though that many people simply want to be spoon-fed all the info and not bother going through the FAQ's and recruiting threads first... Many times you see threads quickly become locked up because some FNG's keep asking questions easily answered in the FAQ...

Joe


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Thank you, Kincanucks - why do so many people expect us to hold their hands here?



I have to say that i'm with infanteer on this one.

Its always the same questions : when do i get my C7, when do i get to wear CADPAT, can someone give me a detailed daily schedule of BMQ............the it goes   something like this : Will i be able to call home 20 times a day, if i dont like day 1 can i quit......can i get posted to the base in my back yard.... :

There is always going to be questions.......but joining the military should be something like an adventure.....time to cut the proverbial ombilical kids

I told my folks i wanted to be a soldier when i was 5...when i was 17 i walked into a CFRC and signed up......didnt ask about postings, pay and didnt even ask what my trade was about.....12 years later , everyday is still an adventure

And for those worried about joining without knowing absolutely everything, remember this : Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## JBP (23 May 2005)

> And for those worried about joining without knowing absolutely everything, remember this : Nothing ventured, nothing gained



I'd have to say, DAMN good point... 

One thing also folks for those who are joining... At least in the reserves anyway...

Don't expect to follow much of an organized planned training scheduel! They'd tell us one thing we'd be doing on the next weekend, then, when we arrived, we'd be doing something completely different! We did cover all the training required of a BMQ (and then some, extra fun stuff... ) but it sure was crazy. And FUN... Enjoy kiddies! Remember, be ready for anything, adapt!

Joe


----------



## NavComm (24 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Heck..my first paycheck took me by surprise !!!  I had never been told , come to think about it i never asked, what the pay was



they pay you? I was thinking just getting on one of those big ships with big guns would be payment enough


----------



## Hunter911 (24 May 2005)

Haha good one. And yeah its very true. In the last few weeks ive asked some pretty damn stupid questions... but i do also have to say ive learned alot and just like sayin thanks to anyone whos helped me have some idea whats going on in this whole thing.


----------



## RETROROCKETS (17 Sep 2008)

hey i got a question noones asked that i can see...im in g 10 and im going to be 16 soon,how do i join a military co-op? do i have to go to the recruiting center or do it through my school?? ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Sep 2008)

I see you are reading the 'recruiting FAQ's', that's good, you will find between that and the search function, answers to questions you haven't even thought of yet.

Just one point, we like to capitalize and use proper punctuation here on army.ca.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Sep 2008)

RETROROCKETS said:
			
		

> hey i got a question noones asked that i can see...im in g 10 and im going to be 16 soon,how do i join a military co-op? do i have to go to the recruiting center or do it through my school?? ???



Go talk to your Guidance Councilor


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2008)

RETROROCKETS said:
			
		

> hey i got a question noones asked that i can see...



Thats crazy !!!  How come not a single person has ever asked that question before ?

Thats unbeleivable.........I'm shocked.


----------

